# looking to get a BRP to test out at our track



## cdog4w (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi, I currently run a m18 and rc18t at our local carpet track. Me and a buddy are interested in picking up a BRP to try out at the track, but we don't want to spend a huge amount on it since we already run m18's and we probably wouldn't mix the class. I'm looking to spend about $50 for a rolling BRP probably a SC18 v1, hopefully with a balldiff. I have plenty of ESC/Servo/radio/battery from my other cars/trucks, so I just need a roller. I've been watching some ebay auctions but they either go over my budget or have too much stuff that I just don't need (and go over budget because of them).

I was also wondering what the big difference between the sc18 v1 and v2 are? Would the older BRP cars (oval outlaw, fun won etc) be a good pick to try out BRP's at our track? FYI, its a 80'x40' indoor carpet track for 1/10, but we run our micros there.

Do you guys think my budget and idea for testing is reasonable?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Keep checkin' Ebay I just picked up a v2 roller with a speed control and servo for $51. Don't forget the batteriesd


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey cdog4w,

You gat a private message

I'm sure I can help you out


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The SC18V2 is much better handling than the SC18. I always have them on ebay for $79.95 and that includes the ball diff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey cdog,
you have another message


----------



## cdog4w (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Bud, I'd want to run a 300 size motor (what I have on hand from my existing 18th scale stuff), what kinda deal could you get me for a v2, balldiff and 300 motor pod (and no stock motor pod, wouldn't use it)?

Still evaluating options, used v1 vs. new v2 (bud does offer quite a good deal). If I get a v1, I'd spend less, but have the option to buy the v2 upgrade kit. Tho at $45 it'd have to be a cheap v1 to convince me of that I guess, especially with everyone saying how much more planted the v2 is.


----------



## markmylo (Feb 5, 2006)

Spend the money and buy buds kit i did and for my kids. Raced it once after that sold the m18s and will never go back .Buds car competes very good against the xray but the part i like the most about the brp car is that we finish every race so far this year no dnf,s with this car and my kids beat the crap out of it every race its way more fun raceing than fixing and thats all i did with xray .


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey cdog,
You have another message


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Zoom >> Set him up !!!!


----------



## cdog4w (Feb 16, 2006)

Bud, you mentioned that the car was designed for the parma motors and that you wouldn't advise a 300 motor for it? Was that for balance or because I'm starting out with the car and should get some wheel time in before I switch to a 300 (faster than the parmas from what I've read)?

EDIT: ZOOOOOM, pm replied to.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

With the stock motor which is FAST they are fun to race with the 300 or brushless they are too fast. They will handle the power but You have to have the setup just right.


----------



## cdog4w (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd be fine dialing down a 300 on throttle EPA, but mostly due to availability and cost. I can get 300's for $14 local, but I'd have to order the parma through you, and thats $21 before shipping according to your site. Not to mention I already have 300's and pinions etc. Assuming I dial down the throttle EPA, is there anything else I should be weary of, perhaps the extra weight throwing off the front/rear balance? What gearing would I use with a 300?

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dialing down is good. I would gear like 10 /48 for a big track. That all depends on the track of course. Weight is no trouble. Torque is the trouble go with a 7.2 volt if you have.


----------

